# Meine erste Funsynchro - Wie findet ihrs ?



## darkKO (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal ne eigene Funsynchro auf Basis von 24 gemacht (inspiriert von DoDoKay ^^). Leider hatte ich nur ein scheiss Headsetmicro, daher ist die Quali des Gesprochenen leider etwas miserabel (und auch ziemlich leise) ...

Wie dem auch sei, ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

Sämtliche Geräusche (wie zBsp. die Schritte, das Türöffnen, etc) hab ich selbst eingefügt, also eine komplett neue Tonspur erstellt, darauf war/bin ich relativ stolz, da sie recht gut passt, wie ich finde (Besonders die Stöckelschuhgeräusche von Jack...).

Also, hier das Video:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7682190/24_Parodie_Jack_Kalle_die_Drogen


----------



## derP4computer (16. Dezember 2011)

Klingt doch witzig.!


----------



## SiL0 (20. Dezember 2011)

leidet zu sehr unter der Technik, sorry


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Dezember 2011)

vlt isses ja wirklich bloß die miserable technik, aber n par variationen in der stimme und diesbezürlich auch n bisschen mehr liebe zur betonung würden nicht schaden


----------



## darkKO (16. Januar 2012)

So, mein nächstes Projekt steht an...diesmal steht der Film "Death Sentence" (einer meiner Lieblingsfilme) auf dem Programm. Das Grundgerüst (Ton) steht soweit, die eigentliche Synchro fehlt allerdings noch. Was sagt ihr dazu, passt die alternative Tonspur? Welche Geräusche/Sounds passen eurer Meinung nach noch nicht so/gar nicht? Noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Hier der Link zum Video:





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xnq2z6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2012)

Erstmal gut gemacht. Die Sounds sind nicht übel. Die Schuhe sind zu "laut". 
Der Sound am anfang wo der Typ im Gang steht, passt da nicht wirklich rein. Gibt es da noch alternativen?
Am besten gefällt mir der Sound der Flinte.


----------



## darkKO (16. Januar 2012)

Schuhe zu laut? OK, werd ich anpassen. Welchen Sound am Anfang meinst du ? Den "bedrohlich" wirkenden Hintergrund? Mir ist übrigens grad aufgefallen dass ich nen Hintergrund Sound vergessen hab (Gewitter)...


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Schuhe könnten etwas leiser sein. 
Der "bedrohliche" Sound kommt irgendwie nicht richtig rüber. Das Gewitter war ja nur ein leichtes, da kann mans verschmerzen.


----------



## darkKO (16. Januar 2012)

OK, ich werd mal nach Alternativen schauen. Danke schonmal für deine konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Januar 2012)

Bitte. 
Eventuell hilft es, wenn ich den Film mal anschaue bzw. die Szene genau begutachte.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Januar 2012)

find ich ganz gut. aber die schuhe sind zu laut. ggf kann man die trittgeräusche teilweise in ein "knarzen" ändern. und es rauscht bei mir durchgehend ziemlich laut.


----------



## darkKO (17. Januar 2012)

Das Rauschen ist beabsichtigt (Gewitter). Das mit den Schritten werd ich fixen. Heut Abend vorraussichtlich werd ich eine neue Version hochladen.

Eventuell lad ich auch die Original Szene mal hoch. Die geht aber länger (ich hab die Handy Sequenz geschnitten).

Ach ja, hat zufällig jemand nen Sound für zerberstendes Holz rumfahren? (Für die Tür und den Tisch)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Januar 2012)

na gewitter und rauschen kann ich schon unterscheiden. das gewitter an sich ist auch nicht schlecht aber es rauscht halt durchgehend im hintergrund. falls das regen sein soll, hört sich das für mich nicht so an. es rauscht halt durchgehend, keine ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll, rauschen halt wie man das von alten hifianlagen, zu laut usw kennt.

den film kenne ich übrigens, und finde ihn selber nicht schlecht. wo der typ das handy nach dem klingeln rausholt und rangeht könnte man vielleicht auch was machen, das hört sich irgendwie "leer" an, kein klicken, kein klacken, nichtmal ein wenig rascheln der kleidung.


----------



## darkKO (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich weiss. Auch hierfür hab ich noch keine passenden Effekte parat. Aber ich arbeite daran. Das mit dem Rauschen werd ich mal überprüfen, wenn ichs nachher bearbeite.

P.S: Deine Sig find ich übrigens super...^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2012)

Hast du Fluch der Karibik da? Zwecks Holz.


----------



## darkKO (17. Januar 2012)

Ähm...joa...welchen Teil und welche Stelle meinst du genau ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2012)

Da bin ich jetzt überfragt. Da ich nicht weiß in welchem Teil die Black Pearl beschossen wurde. Der Sound wo die Kanonenkugeln das Holz treffen. War das der erste Teil evt.?


----------



## darkKO (17. Januar 2012)

Schau ich später gleich mal nach. Ist auf jedenfall mal ne super Idee, Danke!


----------

